# Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach



## gründler (29. Mai 2007)

Moin.
Fischen mit Hardmono als Raubfischvorfach schreckt immer noch viele ab.Angst das es reißt,oder der Raubfisch es Knackt oder oder oder.#d

*Ich sage Nein nach 1.Jähriger Testphase*.
*Und vielen gelandeten Raubfischen.:q*

Ich fische jetzt seid letztem Sommer nur noch mit Hardmono,und Ich bin mit den Eigenschaften mehr als zufrieden.
Weiches geschmeidiges Raubfischvorfach,100%Knotbar,100%Knotenbelastbar,Farbe Kristallklar,sehr harte Oberfläche so das Hechtzähne kaum Schaden anrichten.
Super Wurfeigenschaften,und kaum durch Räuber erkennbar da wie gesagt Transparente Farbe.
Bis jetzt kann ich nur jedem ans Herz legen,Keine Angst vor Hardmono als Raubfischvorfach.
Wo ich damals nach ca.10 Hechten das Stahlvorfach in die Tonne kicken könnte,hält ein Hardmono ca.50-100 Raubfischdrills aus,ohne größere Schäden zu nehmen.
Stahlvorfächer Fransen aus,knicken ein,oder einzelne Drähte reißen auf,stehen über und bringen Bluttende Finger und Daumen.Beschichtungen werden durch Hechtzähne aufgescheuert.Spließungen gehen auf usw usw#q.

Klar es gibt auch gute Stahlvörfächer,aber seid ich Hardmono fische will Ich und mein Bekanntenkreis nix anderes mehr als Hardmono,habe schon einige Kollegen davon überzeugen können,und Sie Fischen alle nur noch mit Hardmono,und sind auch überzeugt davon,das es viel besser ist als Stahl.:q  

Sehr hohe Vorteile bringt es bei sehr klarem Wasser,der Köder scheint ohne Vorfach im Wasser zu laufen,das Hardmono kann so gut wie nicht Wahrgenommen werden.

So Ich hoffe der ein oder andere wird sich auch mal auf ein Hardmonotest einlassen,und mit ca.3-10€ pro 25meter,Lacht auch noch das Sparschwein.

Mfg Gründler :m


----------



## Felix 1969 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Spricht nichts dagegen. Ich benutzte zu 90% Hardmono.


Felix


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

oh ha ...schon wieder ein solcher Fred,bin ja gespannt wie der sich entwickelt in der nächsten Zeit#c!
Dabei steht so vieles dazu im AB geschrieben ...

Grüsse aus Pulheim#h


----------



## maesox (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Und ich sage nach 14 Tägiger Testphase :Nein zu Hardmono in Hechtgewässern!!Punkt!!

Nur zur Info,ich verwendete das Hardmono von Extreme (Hecht in 14Kg Tragkraft)

Und nein,mein Hardmono riß mir nie an den Quetschstellen!!!


maesox


----------



## NorbertF (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Jo der erste Durchbeisser kommt meist schnell, bei manchen dauerts auch mal 1-2 Jahre 
Manche angeln sogar ganz ohne und haben noch keinen verloren.
100erte Leute haben aber schon Hechte an Hardmono verloren, stand hier im Board auch schon oft genug.
Gezielt auf Hecht würde ich das nicht wollen, so als 70% Sicherheit beim Zander/Barsch angeln ok imho.


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



maesox schrieb:


> Und ich sage nach 14 Tägiger Testphase :Nein zu Hardmono in Hechtgewässern!!Punkt!!
> 
> Nur zur Info,ich verwendete das Hardmono von Extreme (Hecht in 14Kg Tragkraft)
> 
> ...


 
Jeder wie er mag.
Bei mir hat sich noch kein Hecht verabschiedet durch Bruch oder Riß am Hardmono.
Ausgeschlitzt ja aber noch kein Bruch und Ich fische viel sehr viel,unter anderen Müritz und Bodden,und da sind mir einige Hechtdamen jenseits der 1Meter marke ins Boot gekommen.Und das alles auf Hardmonhne das das Hardmono erhebliche Schäden hatte.


----------



## polli (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Ob Hardmono hält, oder nicht wenn es in Kontakt mit Hechtzähnen kommt, ist mir egal.
Ich habe nur eine Verwendung dafür, doch dazu später.Erst ma die Gründe (für mich) dagegen:
1. Beim jerken hat es nur Nachteile: Es ist dick und damit im Vergleich viel Widerstand, dH. es bremst meine (kleinen) Jerks richtig aus.
Mit Wobbler verhält es sich genauso.
Blinkern und Spinnern tu ich fast nicht mehr.
Für diese Anwendung kommt nur Titan in Frage. 
Stimmt, ist sauteuer, allerdings hält ein Vorfach auch wesentlich länger als Stahl.
2. Beim Ansitz nehme ich normalen Stahl, noch nicht mal 7x7er.

Einzigster Anwenungsfall ist mein Vereinsbach (Fliegenfischen).
Dort sind Hecht drin und die sind sehr scheu. Ich verwende dort HM, weil ich mir einbilde dass die Hechte vorfachscheu sind.
Allerdings fehlen mir die empirischen Belege für das eine oder andere, weil ich noch keinen gefangen habe.
Ich entscheide mich rational gegen HM.
Das hat nichts mit dem Material sondern mit ´meinem Anwendungsfall zu tun.
Gruß Polli


----------



## maesox (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Ok,was stellst du dann die Frage|kopfkrat

Dann fisch weiter mit deinem Hardmono auf Meister Esox und meld dich bitte wenn dir dein Erster,dank Mono-Abriss abgegangen ist!! Der Fisch findets mit Sicherheit weniger toll!!

Außerdem kann ich wahrscheinlich mit meinen 160 Begehungen im Jahr an denen ich,zu 90%auf Hecht,fischen geh eh nicht mit reden

Tl maesox



PS: mir knackte bis jetzt auch kein Metriger das Hardmono,sondern die Kleineren bis Mittleren!! Bei mir ist aber Hecht = Hecht...egal wie groß!!!!!!!


----------



## Spezi22 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Ich bin für hart mono, ist meiner meinung nach besser als Stahl, die hechte können das nicht oder kaum sehen und hält auch zimlich viel aus. Mir ist jetzt in den 10 Monaten wo ich damit angel, hat es noch kein Hecht geschafft das Hartmono durchzubeisen. Mein Letzter hecht war ein 11 Pfund schwerer und 97cm langer und er hatte den Wobbler voll genommen so das er mit den Vorderzähnen am Hartmono war und siehe da nichts passiert, klar hab ich es danach ausgetauscht aber, es hat gehalten. Und ein Kollege hat in meiner gegenwart nen 16 Pfund und 1.10m Hecht mit hartmono gefangen also ich nehm nichts anders mehr als Hartmono. 

Also bis dann

petri


----------



## maesox (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Achso,noch was.....

Ich lerne auch immer gerne von der Erfahrung Anderer!! Das hat mir schon so manch dummes Gesicht erspart,weil mir das Mißgeschick erspart blieb!!


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



maesox schrieb:


> Ok,was stellst du dann die Frage|kopfkrat
> 
> Dann fisch weiter mit deinem Hardmono auf Meister Esox und meld dich bitte wenn dir dein Erster,dank Mono-Abriss abgegangen ist!! Der Fisch findets mit Sicherheit weniger toll!!
> 
> ...


----------



## maesox (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



gründler schrieb:


> maesox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ok,was stellst du dann die Frage|kopfkrat
> ...


----------



## ae71 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

hallo,
@gründler: wie dick ist das hm und welches benutzt du?
grüsse
toni


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Geschmeidig bleiben Leute...bringt doch nix!
Grüsse aus Pulheim


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @gründler: wie dick ist das hm und welches benutzt du?
> grüsse
> toni


 


@ toni 60-80mm Rod Thompson,oder Iron craw


----------



## ae71 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

hallo das ist schon ganz schön fett! hääte gedacht das evtl schon das 9kilo was kann! denn bei diesen stärken hat man probleme mit der geschmeidigkeit bei suspender wobbler die kleinen, und mit kleineren gummis wenn man eigentlich auf barsch will und leider man immer wieder kontakt mit schniepelhechten hat. schade!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

nun ja @gründler 
mit "60-80 mm" Tauen würd ich auch nach Hechtdamen Ausschau halten!

Grüsse aus Pulheim#h


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



maesox schrieb:


> gründler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Den Mauer-Kopf hättest dir ruhig sparen können,ist so weil ich nie unter 12Kg Tragkraft bei Stahl oder besser Flexonit gehe (aus Erfahrung gelernt)!
> ...


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo das ist schon ganz schön fett! hääte gedacht das evtl schon das 9kilo was kann! denn bei diesen stärken hat man probleme mit der geschmeidigkeit bei suspender wobbler die kleinen, und mit kleineren gummis wenn man eigentlich auf barsch will und leider man immer wieder kontakt mit schniepelhechten hat. schade!
> grüsse
> toni


 
Fische auf Hecht fast nur mit xxl Ködern,Gummis um 23cm,Wobbler um 28cm,oder xxl Blinker um 60-120gr.
(Schleppfischen)
Wenn ich werfe gehe ich runter auf 10-15kg HM.


----------



## taxel (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



gründler schrieb:


> 60-80mm



Hi,

das glaube ich gern, das 6 bis 8 cm starkes Hardmono von keinem Hecht durchgebissen wird. :q Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das es besonders gut zu knoten ist #h

Aber Wobbler müsste man daraus schnitzen können |kopfkrat Die beisst dann auch kein Hecht durch 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## maesox (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



gründler schrieb:


> maesox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich weiß nicht was Du willst,fisch Du wie Du magst,Ich wie Ich es mag.
> ...


----------



## Felix 1969 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Geschmeidig bleiben Leute...bringt doch nix!
> Grüsse aus Pulheim


 

|good:


Felix


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das glaube ich gern, das 6 bis 8 cm starkes Hardmono von keinem Hecht durchgebissen wird. :q Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das es besonders gut zu knoten ist #h
> 
> ...


 
Doch ist noch Knotbar zwar bißchen schwerrer aber mit Wirbelknoten geht es,wie gesagt zum Schleppen in großen Gewässsern geh ich rauf 60-80mm(laut Hersteller).
Wenn Ich aktiv Werfe geh ich runter auf 40-55mm(laut Hersteller).Und wie gesagt mir hat seit letztem Sommer noch kein Hecht das HM geknackt egal wie klein oder groß er war.
Aber wie gesagt jeder wie er will.
Ich zwinge ja niemanden damit zu fischen,meine Erfahrungen sind Positiv.Und 100% Garantie gibt es auf nix.
Alles hat Vor-und Nachteile.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Ist mal wieder ein Volltreffer in Sachen Diskussion ^^....

ähnliches erlebt man nur in C&R Threads 

ich fische nur Stahl und zwar Cannel Multiflex 1x7 ..... sehr dünnes aber dennoch haltbares material. Zudem dunkel gehalten, sodass damit auch keine Scheuchwirkung zu befürchten ist. 

Habe mit dem Vorfach mehr Bisse als mit anderen getesteten StaVos....

Hardmono habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber in meinen Augen ist das nix anderes wie richtig dicke, steife Mono..... in gewissen Größen bestimmt auch brauchbar.... aber bevor ich so dicke seile nehme, bleib ich lieber bei meinen "dünnen" Stahlis... die halten gut....


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## snorreausflake (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Wenn so viele,die auch "ein wenig" Ahnung haben schreiben,daß Hardmono auf Hecht mumpitz ist würde ich mir wenigstens Gedanken machen !!

 [/quote]
Hallo ich hab mir auch erst Hardmono gekauft (auf empfehlung von jemand der Ahnung hat), bin dann aber durch die Threads hier verunsichert worden und hab mir dann doch noch Stahl zugelegt, doch neulich im Angelshop hat mir wieder jemand zu Hradmono geraten, also irgendwas muß ja an dem zeugs auch dran sein wenns Empfohlen wird. Werd aber erst mal mit Stahl das Jerken anfangen und wenns läuft aber aufjedenfall mal das Hardmono antesten


----------



## maesox (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Was?????? 40-50mm Durchmesser?????????????;+;+;+
bei Hardmono????



OK..dann glaub ich dir,daß das nie ein Hecht durchbeisst!!!!!!#6


----------



## Justhon (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Moin zusammen.
@gründler:
Du sagst, 60-80mm HardMono?
Das glaub ich dir im Leben nicht, kann es sein dass du dich da etwas vertan hast?

Naja, zum Thema: Ich bleib bei Stahl, HM will ich gar nicht erst ausprobieren. All die Zeit wo's noch kein HardMono gab gings doch wohl auch ohne, warum jetzt nichtmehr?

MfG Justus


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



Justhon schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> @gründler:
> Du sagst, 60-80mm HardMono?
> Das glaub ich dir im Leben nicht, kann es sein dass du dich da etwas vertan hast?
> ...


 
Auf meiner Packung steht zb.Ron Thompson 55mm Hardmono 19,1kg 25meter.natürlich ist das nicht 6cm dick oder 5cm,aber bezeichnung ist so.


----------



## Justhon (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



gründler schrieb:


> Auf meiner Packung steht zb.Ron Thompson 55mm Hardmono 19,1kg 25meter.natürlich ist das nicht 6cm dick oder 5cm,aber bezeichnung ist so.




Achso...ich dacht schon, du willst die Hechte mit deinen HM-Knoten erschlagen


MfG


----------



## Maik (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

hm ist shei...e bei nem gutem freund wurde es schon 2x gesprengt der ist geheilt und ich gehe auch kein risiko ein und warum sollte ich mit nem abschlepseil als vorfach fischen wenn es dünnes geschmeidiges 7x7 gibt


----------



## fantazia (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



gründler schrieb:


> maesox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ach ja stimmt mit Stahl passiert sowas ja nie da reißt nie einer ab Danke für Tip.#q
> ...


----------



## NorbertF (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Mir hat auch noch keiner ein Stahlvorfach durchgebissen.
Abreissen geht auch nur wenn man zuviel Zug draufgibt und die Tragkraft überschreitet, aber ich denke mal drillen können hier alle.
Und jetzt hört schon auf mit den 6 Zentimetern, er meinte natürlich 0,55 Millimeter


----------



## ceram (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Hallo,

Bei "gezieltem" Hechtangeln bzw. in Gewässern mit großem Hechtbestand ist meiner Meinung nach Stahl PFLICHT! #6 Das zeigen Erfahrungen, welche nun über Jahre von Raubfischanglern, wie auch hier im Forum zu sehen, gesammelt wurden. 

Ich finde es aber ok, wenn man in Gewässern, wo es ein sehr geringes Vorkommen von Hechten gibt, mit Hard Mono angelt.

Ich selber benutze auch Hard Mono zum Zander & Barsch angeln im Main. Verwende, aber an Stellen, die mir hechtverdächtig erscheinen ein Stavo.

Gruß Markus|wavey:


----------



## M. O. (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Hallo!

Meiner Meinung nach sollte dieses Thema unbedingt mit Bezug auf weitere Faktoren diskutiert werden, die darauf hinauslaufen, mit wie viel Kraft das Vorfach schließlich auf den Hechtkiefer wirkt.

Wenn die Gegebenheiten einer bestimmten Stelle erfordern können, dass man den gehakten Fisch mit viel Kraft von Hindernissen fernhält, ist Stahl selbstverständlich die bessere Wahl. Fischt man eine harte Rute, greift dieses Argument ebenballs. An einer relativ weichen Rute und bei örtlichen Gegebenheiten, die es erlauben, den Fisch auch mal einige Meter Schnur ziehen zu lassen, sollte man meiner Meinung nach ruhig auf Hardmono und dessen Vorteile zurückgreifen.

Beim Forellenangeln mit Miniwobbler, Monofiler Schnur, UL-Spinnrute (bis 5 g) und dünnem Hardmono-Vorfach hatte ich kürzlich einen Hecht von 80-90 cm gehakt, gedrillt und sicher gelandet. Mir ist allerdings klar, dass so ein Einzelfall keine allgemeinen Schlüsse zulässt.

Gruß!


----------



## Maik (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Und jetzt hört schon auf mit den 6 Zentimetern, er meinte natürlich 0,55 Millimeter


na und ist drotzdem fett 0,55 mm nehm ich zu tiefseefischen in 500meter tiefe:q


----------



## Spezi22 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



Maik schrieb:


> na und ist drotzdem fett 0,55 mm nehm ich zu tiefseefischen in 500meter tiefe:q


 
Ja und es hält doch genauso wie ein Stahlvo, und wie ich schon schrieb 16 Pfund Hecht damit rausbekommen ämm meine natürlich meinen Kumpel, HM ist besser wenn die Hechte nicht so beifreudig sind, halt wegen der geringen scheuchwirkung.

petri


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



chris981 schrieb:


> Hehe, 55er Hardmono in einem Satz mit "transparent" , "weich" und "geschmeidig" zu erwähnen grenz schon an Verarsche  Und gut "knotbar" ist es bei der Stärke auch nicht mehr wirklich.
> 
> Da ist meiner Erfahrung nach jedes brünierte Stahlvorfach unter Wasser deutlich unscheinbarer und auch viieel flexibler.
> 
> @ Threadstarter: Kann es sein, dass Du Hardmono mit Fluocarbon verwechselst? Das würde immerhin Deine Ansichten zur "Transparenz" von dem Zeug erklären.


 
Wie wäre es wenn ihr in den nächsten Angelladen fahrt,euch ne Packung HM nehmt aufreißt und Knotet anfasst,ne Mikroskop untersuchung auf die Eigenschaften im Labor beantragt,und meinet wegen wieder wegschmeißt.
Ich bin kein Hersteller und es ist mir egal ob das Zeug hart weich oder Rot mit lila Punkten ist.
Ich bin mit zufrieden,habe bis jetzt keine Negativen Erfahrungen damit gemacht,und werde weiterhin mit fischen,und wer hier was macht oder nicht ist mir ............egal.Und ob es gut ist oder nicht liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## chris981 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn ihr in den nächsten Angelladen fahrt,euch ne Packung HM nehmt aufreißt und Knotet anfasst,ne Mikroskop untersuchung auf die Eigenschaften im Labor beantragt,und meinet wegen wieder wegschmeißt.
> Ich bin kein Hersteller und es ist mir egal ob das Zeug hart weich oder Rot mit lila Punkten ist.
> Ich bin mit zufrieden,habe bis jetzt keine Negativen Erfahrungen damit gemacht,und werde weiterhin mit fischen,und wer hier was macht oder nicht ist mir ............egal.Und ob es gut ist oder nicht liegt im Auge des Betrachters.



Ich besitze zufällig auch zwei Packungen Hardmono, hab das Zeug aber nur kurz eingesetzt. Entweder es gibt zwischen den Hardmonos verschiedener Hersteller grosse Unterschiede, oder wir beide haben sehr verschiedene Vorstellungen von Begriffen wie "Transparent" und "Geschmeidig".

Das einzige mir bekannte Hardmono, dass ich als halbwegs transparent und geschmeidig einstufen würde, ist die dünnste Version (ca. 5kg Tragkraft). Die ist aber nicht fürs Angeln auf Hecht gedacht.


----------



## tr1ck3d (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Von welchem Hardmono sprechen wir hier? Ich würds gerne mal als kleine Sicherheit testen, wenns gezielt auf Barsch oder Zander geht um auch bei einem Hecht nicht alt zu schlechte Karten zu haben.
Wo gibts das zu kaufen und was empfehlt ihr hier für eine Stärke und Marke?

Danke!!

MfG


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Hard Mono ist für meine Zwecke als Vorfachmaterial ungeeignet. Ich fische sehr gerne mit relativ kleinen Ködern bis maximal 12 cm Länge. Ein kleiner 6 cm-Wobbler wird durch das extrem steife HM in seinen Laufeigenschaften und der Lauftiefe viel zu sehr beeinträchtigt. Bei Twitchbaits mag es noch gehen, die fische ich aber nicht so häufig, bei Cranks ist es aber schon erheblich. Generell wirkt ein kleiner Kunstköder egal welcher Art an einem HardMono-Vorfach in hechtsicherer Stärke (falls es die überhaupt gibt) unnatürlicher als an einem 5 kg-Sevenstrand. 
Zur Hechtsicherheit von HM sind Diskussion ohnehin unnötig. Ich behaupte mal ganz frech, wer damit noch keinen Hecht verloren hat, fängt einfach zu wenige. Denn mal ehrlich, wie viele Hechte schlucken denn den Köder so tief, dass sie überhaupt mit dem Vorfach in Berührung kommen? Meiner Erfahrung nach nur relativ wenige, wobei das auch von der Köderart abhängt. Und natürlich wird in den meisten Fällen nicht gleich der erstbeste Hecht, der mal ein bisschen geschluckt hat das HM zerbeißen. Heißt: Ehe man mal zu spüren bekommt das so ein HM-Vorfach nix taugt, muss man in der Regel auch erstmal eine ganze Menge Hechte damit an dern Haken bekommen. Dass HM in einer Stärke von 0,7 mm sicherlich recht hechtsicher ist glaub ich ja gerne, aber bei "erträglichen" Durchmessern von 0,3 bis 0,5 mm ist das definitiv nicht der Fall. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, da ich selbst lange Zeit damit gefischt habe und auch schöne Fänge an Land geholt habe. Aber nachdem ich mehrere Hechte definitiv wegen Vorfachdurchbiss verloren habe, blieb nichts anderes übrig als auf Stahl umzusteigen. Nun erwartete ich zunächst einen Rückgang meiner Fänge, aber komischerweise was das Gegenteil der Fall. Ohne jetzt zu sehr auf die Pauke hauen zu wollen, aber ich würde schon behaupten, dass ich trotz oder vielleicht eher wegen Stahlvorfach für die Verhältnisse meiner Gewässer ziemlich viel Hecht+Zander fange, aber auch solch angeblich schnurscheuen Fische wie kapitale Döbel gehen mir komischerweise zeitweise zu dutzenden an den Haken. An einem klaren See, wo ich mit HM-Vorfach immernur maximal 5 Hechte pro Angeltag gefangen habe, hatte ich kürzlich mit Stahl 12 Stück. Alles nur Zufall?!
Wie dem auch sei, ich fische zu 95 % mit Stahl und fahre damit gut. Leute, die glauben durch HM-Vorfächer besser zu fangen, kann ich ehrlichgesagt nur belächeln. Monovorfächer kommen bei mir maximal noch an sehr hängerreichen Stellen, wo ich nicht mit Hechten rechnen muss zum Einsatz (aus Kostengründen).


----------



## polli (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Danke Veit.
Du siehts genauso wie ich....

HM geht, aber es beeinträchtigt den Lauf des Köders.
Und das ist für mich der Grund nein zu sagen..


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Also wenn ca 150 Hechte in 15Tagen Schärrengarten nicht viel sind weiß ich es auch nicht,und in diesen 2 Wochen Hechturlaub habe ich 1 einziges HM ausgetauscht weil der Wirbel verbogen wurde durch einen Hänger.Und wie gesagt Ich sage ja nicht ihr sollt alle umsteigen,Ich berichte nur das Ich mit HM noch kein Durchbiß erlebt habe.Und das es für jede Technik gut ist,kommt auch nicht von mir.
Und wie gesagt jeder so wie er meint,was dann rauskommt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Und Ich versuche hier niemand von seinem 7x7 ab zu bringen.


----------



## KHof (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Und Ich versuche hier niemand von seinem 7x7 ab zu bringen.[/quote]


AHA - Was soll diese Ode an das Hardmono sonst?

Klaus


----------



## snorreausflake (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



KHof schrieb:


> Und Ich versuche hier niemand von seinem 7x7 ab zu bringen.


 

AHA - Was soll diese Ode an das Hardmono sonst?

Klaus[/quote]
Er will damit nur sagen das es für ihn ne alternative und für ihn  so gar  ne besser alternative gegenüber Stahlvorfach gibt und man eventuell auch mal was anderes testen soll.Wie oben schon von mir beschrieben hab ich hardmono selber noch net getestet aber das werd ich aufjedenfall noch machen


----------



## maesox (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

@Veit


Danke,denn genau die gleiche Erfahrung machte ich auch!!

Hätte ich das gewußt,hätte ich mein Hardmono nach zwei durchgebissenen Vorfächern nicht in die Tonne gekloppt,sondern @Gründler geschickt!!!

Zum anderen @Veit,fangen wir einfach im Gegensatz zu @Gründler schlicht u ergreifend zu wenig Rekordhechte oder besser überhaupt zu wenige Hechte!!!

Laß uns einfach noch ein wenig üben,dann können wir vielleicht irgendwann hier auch mal mitreden

TL maesox


----------



## fantazia (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> also dem zeug vertrauen ich 100mal mehr als jedem svorfach!!
> ich finds echt super, auch zander fallen gerne drauf rein


dann erzähl mir mal bitte warum du harmono mehr als jedem stahlvorfach vertraust.meiner meinung nach fühlt sich weder hecht,barsch oder zander von nem stahlvorfach gestört.
also in unseren gewässern auf jeden fall nich.in super klaren seen kann es evt anders aussehen.sone gibs hier bei uns aber eh nich.


----------



## Steinadler (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

ich vertrau auch eher dem stahlvorfach finde es viel geschmeidiger und durch die dünne im gegensatz zu hm unauffälliger auch kann ich ihm zu 100% wegen der bissfestigkeit vertrauen auch eine bachforelle die ich sons mit flouro-carbon befisch ging an einen köder der am 7x7 sv war


----------



## fantazia (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> joa ich weiß nich is irgwie so, naja im mom beangel ich gerade einen sehr klaren stausee da finde ich hm im mom besser und außerdem hab ichs mit svorfach auf zander noch nie versucht...aber wenn ich mir hm und ein norm. stahlvorfach ansehe greife ich lieber zu hm, wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich auch gewässer kenne an denen man auch gut hecht mit svorfach fängt naja wie gesagt ich angel mit hm nur bei angeln mit köfis


also findest hm einfach nur so besser ohne irgendwelche  erfahrungen gesammelt zu haben?naja so kann mans auch machen:q.


----------



## tr1ck3d (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

welches HM verwendet ihr denn bzw. welches könnt ihr empfehlen und wo gibts das zu kaufen?

MfG


----------



## Mike85 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Also ich habe bisher einmal HM verwendet....habe es fertig bei meinem TackleDealer gekauft einfach mal zum ausprobieren..

habe damit nen 77er Hecht gefangen....mmhh danach hab ich es vorsichtshalber abgemacht weil man doch schon gemerkt hat das das HM was abbekommen hat.

Habs zwischen die Finger genommen und mal alles abgetastet...am Karabiner Ende war es mir dann doch zu unsicher da die Bissspuren deutlich zu fühlen waren...

sicher hat HM Vorteile doch ich bleib bei Titan....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Das mit der Scheuchwirkung wird oft auch überschätzt. Eines meiner Gewässer hat sowohl viele Bachforellen als auch Hechte. Deshalb benutze ich dort meist ein kurzes (15-20cm) Stahlvorfach. Und fange trotzdem auch meine Bachforellen, und mein Miniwobbler (Salmo Hornet) läuft als wär's 'ne Mono.


----------



## Welskescherer (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Ich hab mir auch mal ne Hardmono besorgt. Ein paar Würfe, erster Biss und nen 55er Hechtlein gelandet. Kurze Zeit später der nächste Biss, kurzer Drill mit einem Hechtlein gleicher Größe und dann "Plong", Hardmono durch. Der Rest vom Hardmono zeigte deutliche Bissspuren. Also hält ne Hardmono von 9kg nicht mal kleinen Hechtzähnen stand. Hab das meinem Tackledealer erzählt und der meinte auch, dass sich Hardmono nicht durchgesetzt hat. Bei Stahl hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt.
Aber das sind nur meine Erfahrungen.

Gruß Welskescherer


----------



## Gök (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Kannst du mir paar fragen antworten bitte
1. Wie soll ich einen wobbler am besten montieren
2. SOll ich einen schwimmenden oder sinkenden wobbler nehmen (ich angele fot auf forellen barsche)
Würd mic h auf ne antwort freuen


----------



## Steinadler (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

gök 
irgendwie hat das nix hiermit zu tunsuch mal die lketzten 5 seiten hier durch da sind genug threds die dir weiter helfen oder falls du noch mehr wichtige fragen hast die du nicht durch die alten thrööds beantwortet bekommst eröffne nen neuen


----------



## polli (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Um Hardmono gerade zu kriegen würde ich es kurz in heißes Wasser legen, und dann unter Zug erkalten lassen, denn es dürfte ja ein Thermoplast sein.
Ansonsten finde ich den Ton mancher HM-Gegner sehr daneben.
Man sollte sich vielleicht beruhigen und diskutieren ohne zu beleidigen.
Gruß Polli


----------



## Spezi22 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



polli schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich den Ton mancher HM-Gegner sehr daneben.
> Man sollte sich vielleicht beruhigen und diskutieren ohne zu beleidigen.
> Gruß Polli


 

|good:


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin.
> Fischen mit Hardmono als Raubfischvorfach schreckt immer noch viele ab.Angst das es reißt,oder der Raubfisch es Knackt oder oder oder.#d
> 
> *Ich sage Nein nach 1.Jähriger Testphase*.
> ...


 Mir fehlen da in dem Posting, mal einfach geschrieben die Grundlagen, irgendetwas handfestes, was man selber überprüfen kann. #c
@Gründler, bevor hier ich was in den Raum schreibe, frage ich mal lieber nach, mit welchem Durchmesser Du Hardmono zum Hechtfischen ausreichend findest. 

Wenn Du ausreichend dicke Mono zum Hechtfischen als Vorfach verwendest, ist es nur Kosmetik ob man über Mono oder Hard-Mono schreibt.

Gernot #h


----------



## Pit der Barsch (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Mir hat schon mal ein Zander ck.70-80cm das HM.geknackt.
Ich denke das Thema ist bei mir durch!:r


----------



## gründler (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Mir fehlen da in dem Posting, mal einfach geschrieben die Grundlagen, irgendetwas handfestes, was man selber überprüfen kann. #c
> @Gründler, bevor hier ich was in den Raum schreibe, frage ich mal lieber nach, mit welchem Durchmesser Du Hardmono zum Hechtfischen ausreichend findest.
> 
> Wenn Du ausreichend dicke Mono zum Hechtfischen als Vorfach verwendest, ist es nur Kosmetik ob man über Mono oder Hard-Mono schreibt.
> ...


 
Mein dünnstes trägt 10,1kg und die anderen 22,7kg 27,3kg.36,2kg.
Ich bin kein Hersteller,Ich kaufe das,binde mir daraus Vorfächer und gut.Und was mir zusagt muß ja anderen nicht zusagen.
Und es ist mir auch zu blöd 10 mal die gleichen fragen zu beantworten.Ich fische damit,und bin zufrieden und der Rest ist mir egal.#h

Ps:
Wenn Ich gewußt hätte das manche hier nur auf die Beleidungsschiene fahren,und nur Dumme Sprüche kloppen.Hätt Ich das Thema gelassen.


----------



## Esoxfreund (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

also bin deutlich für pro und contra ...
100 Hechte und nur 1 mal Vorfach wechseln, unmöglich ... #d

Hab schon in einem anderen Tread gesagt, wichtig ist das Vorfach zu kontrollieren und nach 2,3 oder 5 Hechten zu wechseln ....
Hardmono ist nicht mal schlecht, zum Ansitzangeln verwende ich es gern mal mit toten Köderfisch, aber das Vorfach hat auch schnell Schadstellen weg .
Zum Angeln mit Wobbler würd ich es auch nicht nehmen, einfach zu steif und ungeeignet..
bin kein Freund von 7mal 7 Stahlvorfach, aber bei trüben Gewässer wie Elbe / Oder spielt das absulut keine Rolle.
Zum Spinnangeln benutze ich ein Wolfram- Geflecht aus Polen 15cm lang/hält 9 kg würd nicht mehr mit was anderem angeln wollen...
Mir hat auch schon nen Hecht HM durchgebissen, das war nichtmal nen großer, kommt drauf an wie tief der Köder sitzt...
die Erfahrung muß jeder selbst machen, trotzdem ist Hardmono ne gute Alternative für Ansitzangler.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Menschenskinder & @gründler und all die anderen,ist dies denn echt so schwer zu verstehen,dass wenn ich mich dann warum auch immer,dazu verleiten lasse, 
auf Euren gut oder schlecht geführten Köder zu beissen.
Ich nicht damit klar komme, 
mit einem Drilling oder Einzelhaken im Maul weiter 
BEUTE machen möchte und kann...!

Bleibt bei dem Stahlvorfach egal ob Gut/Böse aber damit hab ich auch noch eine Chance danach...
und darum geht´s mir!
Viele Grüsse Eure DICKE BERTA


PS:und Beleidigen wollt ich dich zu keiner Zeit...


----------



## Veit (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps:
> Wenn Ich gewußt hätte das manche hier nur auf die Beleidungsschiene fahren,und nur Dumme Sprüche kloppen.Hätt Ich das Thema gelassen.


Naja, ich wills mal so sagen, du hast aber hier auch sehr mutige Thesen in den Raum gestellt und sorry, bitte versteh es nicht als beleidigung, dass mit den 100 Hechten mit einem HM-Vorfach kann ich mir auch nicht so richtig vorstellen. Ok, ich hab letztes Jahr auch eine dreistellige Zahl von Hechten gefangen, aber leider lagen da auch immermal Schneidertage und so mancher Hänger dazwischen, deshalb hab ich nie die Möglichkeit gehabt 100 Hechte mit einem Vorfach zu fangen, aber ich glaub eben trotzdem nicht so recht dran, dass das geht.  
Davon mal abgesehen, dass dein erstes Posting in diesem Thread auf mich eher wie ein Werbetext wirkte (wiegesagt persönliche Auffassung, die nicht als Beleidigung verstehen ist) hast du dich durch bestimmte Sätze offenbar nicht nur für mich ein bisschen unglaubwürdig gemacht.
Und sorry, dass du mit dem Iron Claw keinen Abbiss hattest kann ich auch nicht recht glauben. Hatte es damals zwar nur als ca. 0,40er, doch mir hat der allererste Hecht (ca. 60 cm-Biss kam vor meinen Füßen) augenblicklich geknackt, der Fisch war keine drei Sekunden am Haken. Das Vorfach war neu und vorher per Handzug auf Tragkräftigkeit überprüft. Das Zeug halte ich für so großen Schrott, dass ich auch nem 0,60er Iron Claw nicht zutraue, dass es mehrere Drills mit Zahnkontakt übersteht. Hättest du von nem anderen Fabrikat gesprochen, was ich nicht kenne ok, aber dass du hier dieses Zeug auch noch anpreist, halte ich doch für bedenklich. - Sowohl für den Fisch, als auch für unerfahrene Angler, die vielleicht glauben, dass das Iron Claw-Zeug wirklich hält.


----------



## Zanderkisser (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Menschenskinder & @gründler und all die anderen,ist dies denn echt so schwer zu verstehen,dass wenn ich mich dann warum auch immer,dazu verleiten lasse,
> auf Euren gut oder schlecht geführten Köder zu beissen.
> Ich nicht damit klar komme,
> mit einem Drilling oder Einzelhaken im Maul weiter
> ...


 
Der is klasse Berta  und trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf !!!! #6

|good:


----------



## maesox (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



gründler schrieb:


> Und es ist mir auch zu blöd 10 mal die gleichen fragen zu beantworten.Ich fische damit,und bin zufrieden und der Rest ist mir egal.#h
> 
> Ps:
> Wenn Ich gewußt hätte das manche hier nur auf die Beleidungsschiene fahren,und nur Dumme Sprüche kloppen.Hätt Ich das Thema gelassen.


 






Genau da liegt der Punkt !!Von beleidigt kann doch überhaupt nicht die Rede sein...so ein schwachfug!!!

Hier wird in der Überschrift großartig vom Vergleich Stahl vs Hartdmono geschrieben!!!Das Problem ist aber,daß hier Spinnfischer,die im Gegensatz zum Themenstarter wenigstens ausgiebig beide Materialien längere Zeit gefischt haben,von diesem als "zu wenig Meterhechtfänger und ähnliches bla bla" abgetan werden!!:r

Wenn hier keine anderen Meinungen gefragt sind,sondern nur die der "HM Fan´s",sollte das einem vorher gesagt werden!!!!

Mir fehlt da vom Themenstarter überhaupt mal ein Erfahrungswert,@Rausreißer hats ja schon geschrieben!!!

Rege mich normalerweise nie auf,aber so eine Arrogante Schreibweise ohne ausreichend Argumente kann einen auch auf die Palme bringen,sorry!!

Wenn ich jetzt der einzige mit dieser Meinung wäre,würde ich mir nicht zu schade sein,mir selbst an die Nase zu fassen!!...aber in dem Fall#c "Eigentor des Themenstrartes" kann man`s auch nennen !!

Das war jedenfalls in diesem Thread mein letztes Posting.Hätte eigendlich auch gar nichts schreiben müssen,da zu diesem Thema ja eigentlich schon genug im Forum steht!!#h

Ich bleib jedenfalls bei meiner Meinung ohne die andere Seite zu verurteilen!! Wenn`s ums reine Hechtangeln geht,bleibt Stahl von mir aus zu 99% Plicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TL maesox


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

hi ja kann sein das es sich nach Werbung anhört,ist aber nicht so.Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, was Ich bis jetzt mit HM erlebt habe ist nicht Negativ,und ob mir das jemand glaubt oder nicht ist mir.......,Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Schlechte erfahrung gemacht (auch wenn es niemand glauben mag)
Wenn Sie kommt werde Ich sehen was Ich davon halte,und unter welchen umständen.
Die Überschrift HM vs Stahl sollte eigentlich einem Vergleich,bezw.Erfahrungen damit ausdrücken.
Und Ich habe nur meine Erfahrungen mitgeteilt.

Und kein Angler kann behaupten sein Material läst nix abreißen.
Jeder Angler hat schon Fische verloren,und auf kein Material ist 100% verlass.
Das die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher ist mit HM ein Hecht zu verlieren wie mit Stahl kann ja sein,und Ich sage nicht das es nicht so ist.Aber bei mir hat es noch keiner geschafft das HM zu knacken zerscheuern usw.
Iron Hm's habe Ich als beispiel genannt so wie Ron Thompson und etliche andere Hersteller.
Mein letztes gekauftes HM ist von einem großen US Big Game Hersteller.Aber habe mit Ron .... auch keine Negativen erfahrungen gemacht.Nach gewißer Zeit wird es an de Öberfläche rau,Stahl wird aber auch belastet,Knicke,Aufscheuern usw.
Und Agus kann mit Drilling nicht fressen usw.sind in meinen Augen Schwachsinn,was ist wenn ein Hechtangler mit Stahl fischt,und im Drill Schnurrbruch,der Wirbel geht auf oder oder oder.Geht es diesem Hecht besser,als einem der mit HM abreißt.
Das man mit Stahl 90%sicherer ist,ist ein Agu,aber 100% gibt es auf nix.

Was soll Ich sonst noch dazu sagen.Ich finde keinen Grund es zu verurteilen weil bei mir noch nix vorgefallen ist.
Wie gesagt es wird Gegner und Freunde geben.#h


----------



## maesox (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Zu deinem letzten Post in dieser Art kann ich nur sagen: Respekt!!

Dich hat auch niemand verurteilt!!! Ich sagte ja auch,daß es nur eine Frage der Zeit sein wird,bis es dir passiert!! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!

Ich glaube dir auch daß du Meterhechte am Fließband fängst usw,usw...ich war und bin lediglich der Meinung,daß es bei dir aussergewöhnlich lange auf sich warten läßt und du froh (die Hechte natürlich auch)sein kannst,daß bisher alles glatt lief!!!

Und jetzt nochmal zum Thema Erfahrungen. Klar hat ein jeder seine Hechte durch Abrisse des Vorfachs schonmal verloren,nur lernen die meisten eben davon und verwenden anschließend andere Materialien.Wie auch in meinem Fall.Erst verwendete ich normales 7x7 Sevenstrand.
Als das Hardmono auf den Markt kam,mußte man dieses "Wundervorfach" ja unbedingt haben und ausprobieren,logisch!!Die Vorteile lagen ja ganz klar auf der Hand..nur leider hatte ich weniger Glück!!

Nach zwei Abrissen wechselte ich sofort wieder auf Stahl und jetzt Flexonit oder Titan und alles ü 12Kg Tragkraft.Habe seitdem nie wieder Abrisse des Vorfachs hinnehmen müssen!!!

Eines muß ich aber auch zugeben: Ich warte immer noch sehnsüchtig auf die Erfindung des "unsichtbaren Stahlvorfachs" !!!!#6#6



TL maesox


----------



## bazawe (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

Da ich oft in unseren relativ glasklaren Voralpenseen fische benutzte ich HM auch einige Zeit. Für mich war es eine Zeit lang das nonplusultra, gerade wegen der Sichtigkeit in unseren Seen.
Es ging auch einige Zeit ganz gut, bis der Tag der Lehrstunde kam. Ein Kumpel hatte im Nebenboot einen guten Fisch beim schleppen gehakt, nach kurzen Drill kappte der Essox das HM und verabschiedete sich. 
Seitdem verwende ich wieder Flexonit. Wegen der Sichtigkeit schalte ich zwischen Geflecht und Flexonit 0,36er FC.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## ae71 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

hallo, also das mit stahlvorfach, ich hatte mal ein abriss vom stahlvorfach, als ich den hecht am stahlvorfach zu mir zog und er mit einem harten kopfruck das stahl sprengte, es war ein fast 7kilo tragendes 1x7 stahlvorfach, es wurde aber nicht an den zähnen sondern mittendrin gesprengt. und es war nicht angeknackt oder sowas. seitdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich so feines verwenden soll. aber für squirells oder kleine gummis, kann ich keine 12 kilo tragendes stahl nehmen, hat ja keine aktion mehr. aber auch hardmono in den stärken das es hechtsicher ist kann man dafür auch nicht nehmen. 
was ich damit sagen will, ist das es für bestimmte sachen man auch kompromisse machen muß, und schauen was noch machbar (fischschonend) und doch noch fängig.
also jeder hat seine standpunkte erklärt und jeder hat wohl seine erfahrungen gemacht. wenn der themenstarter kein fisch verloren hat durch abbeissen, dann soll er es weiterhin benutzen und diejenigen die damit schlechte erfahrung gesammelt haben sollen weiterhin auf stahl setzen.
es angelt jeder sowieso anders. der eine wartet das geschluckt wird der andere schlägt gleich an, und die schnur berührt keine zähne. und noch eins ich glaube umso grösser ein hecht umso weniger scharf sind die zähne. also die kleinen hechtleins beissen mir oft den schwanz ab (gummi), während bei den grösseren nicht. kann es auch damit was zu tun haben?
grüsse
toni


----------



## J-son (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Menschenskinder & @gründler und all die anderen,ist dies denn echt so schwer zu verstehen,dass wenn ich mich dann warum auch immer,dazu verleiten lasse,
> auf Euren gut oder schlecht geführten Köder zu beissen.
> Ich nicht damit klar komme,
> mit einem Drilling oder Einzelhaken im Maul weiter
> ...



Servus,

ich muss Dir widersprechen!
Der einzige Hecht der mir je ein Vorfach geschrottet hat, hat mir ein Stahlvorfach geschrottet, kein HM!
Seit ich mit HM fische hab' ich keinen einzigen Fisch mehr durch ein kaputtes Vorfach verloren...fange aber locker 3x so viel wie früher.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardmono vs Stahlvorfach*

@ Johnnie Walker: Wenn du gezielt auf Forelle und Barsch spinnen willst, würde ich das Iron Claw weiter benutzen, besser aber gleich zu Fluocarbon greifen. Ist regelmäßig mit Hechtbissen zu rechnen ist 5 kg-Sevenstrand-Stahl, brüniert und nicht ummantelt die beste Alternative. Das Zeug ist ca. 0,2 mm dick. Da ein ein sonst wie dickes HM vorfach, dass dann vielleicht hält zu verwenden, ist doch schon vom gesunden Menschenverstand her unsinnig.


----------

